# dave Palumbo



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Dave palumbo keto diet for 250lbs man? I can't link it at the moment as in on my phone but will do later, anyone familiar with the diet please let me hear ur feedback


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Haven't seen it but curious as to why you are so far in the red...


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Some keyboard warrior decided to bad rep me as I didn't agree with his views


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Must have been a big poster to put you that much in the red.


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

not really bothered to be honest, I'm on here for info and help not green dots


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

anyway enough of rep talk skinso ill be interested to see ur link im weighing around 250 myself in a cutting phase


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm still on my phone mate won't get a chance to get on the laptop but if u Google Dave palumbo 250lbs diet u will see the diet I'm talking about


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

cheers ill have look into that


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Guys, this is one of the best threads to appear on UK-Muscle or anywhere else for that matter regarding Keto: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/47495-dp-keto-diet.html


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Diet: (for 250lb man)

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs

Meal 2 8oz chicken with 1/2 cup raw almonds

Meal 3 50g whey with 2 tablespoons all natural peanutbutter (PWO)

Meal 4 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil

Meal 5 50 g whey with 2 tablespoon PB

Meal 6 6 whole eggs

(5 meals for Women)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Had agreat deal of success with it.

However I feel the diet is flawed in respect to a traditional keto diet.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

skinso i like the DP diet so i've given you 10 green bars


----------



## Dapps (Jun 28, 2011)

Raptor said:


> skinso i like the DP diet so i've given you 10 green bars


can i have some :whistling:


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

lol cheers raptor


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

joshnow did u do the dave palumbo diet i posted?


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

What's the half cup of almonds and asparagus in grams?


----------

